# Road to sub 15/14/13/12/11/10 single



## Nicky Steingraber (Jul 27, 2017)

Ready set GO!
1. L B' U2 B' L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F D2 R' D L' D R U B F' R
2. R' U' F' R F' L B' U' F L2 D2 F2 L2 B' L2 F R2 B L2
3. L' U2 B' R2 F2 L2 U2 B U2 B R2 U R F2 D' U2 F' L2 R2 D'
4. R2 B2 D2 R U' R' L' B' U' L2 F' U2 B2 U2 F2 D2 R2 B' D2
5. L' U' B2 F2 L2 D' L2 U B2 L2 F2 R2 B D L' B2 F D2 B2 R B'
6. R2 F U2 B' F D2 B2 U2 R2 D2 F L F' U' R F D' L' D U' B
7. R F2 U' F2 U' B2 U L2 B2 R2 B2 D2 F' D' U2 L B2 R B' L F2
8. R L2 D' L' D' F2 B' L' F' R U2 D2 R' D2 F2 L B2 U2 D2 L2
9. U F' D2 R' D' B D F2 R F2 B2 U' F2 D' F2 U' L2 D R2 L2 B'
10. F2 D U F2 L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U' L2 F' D B' D' U2 L' U B' R2
11. L U B' L' B R U2 F2 R' U' B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U L2 U F2 R2
12. U2 L' U' R2 B' U' B2 U2 D' R D2 R' F2 R' D2 F2 R' U2 R2 U2


----------



## Nicky Steingraber (Jul 27, 2017)

Time List:
1. 17.84 L B' U2 B' L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F D2 R' D L' D R U B F' R
2. 18.44 R' U' F' R F' L B' U' F L2 D2 F2 L2 B' L2 F R2 B L2
3. 17.79 L' U2 B' R2 F2 L2 U2 B U2 B R2 U R F2 D' U2 F' L2 R2 D'
4. 19.47 R2 B2 D2 R U' R' L' B' U' L2 F' U2 B2 U2 F2 D2 R2 B' D2
5. 15.41 L' U' B2 F2 L2 D' L2 U B2 L2 F2 R2 B D L' B2 F D2 B2 R B'
6. 20.35 R2 F U2 B' F D2 B2 U2 R2 D2 F L F' U' R F D' L' D U' B
7. 18.33 R F2 U' F2 U' B2 U L2 B2 R2 B2 D2 F' D' U2 L B2 R B' L F2
8. 20.61 R L2 D' L' D' F2 B' L' F' R U2 D2 R' D2 F2 L B2 U2 D2 L2
9. 19.23 U F' D2 R' D' B D F2 R F2 B2 U' F2 D' F2 U' L2 D R2 L2 B'
10. 14.65 F2 D U F2 L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U' L2 F' D B' D' U2 L' U B' R2
11. 18.90[OrangeCross] L U B' L' B R U2 F2 R' U' B2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U L2 U F2 R2
12. 23.40 U2 L' U' R2 B' U' B2 U2 D' R D2 R' F2 R' D2 F2 R' U2 R2 U2


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Jul 27, 2017)

Shouldn't we try to set a goal instead of just doing solves? Just asking because it's a race.


----------



## Nicky Steingraber (Jul 27, 2017)

LegendaryMJS said:


> Shouldn't we try to set a goal instead of just doing solves? Just asking because it's a race.


we are were not racing


----------



## LegendaryMJS (Jul 28, 2017)

CFOP

Time List: 17.71, 18.25, 17.06, 19.22, 21.10, 18.39, 18.28, 19.31, 21.46, 20.12, 20.02, 17.40


----------

